# Pessoal com estação online



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 01:53)

Por favor deixem ai o link da vossa estação e qual a região que estou a fazer um site que vai ter a infromação de todas as estações amadoras online portuguesas. Obrigado


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2009 às 08:06)

Aqui tens a maior parte das estações on-line em Portugal
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/ListStations.asp?selectedCountry=Portugal


----------



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 12:01)

Obrigado


----------



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 14:23)

ja fiz a pagina inicial http://meteoportugal.pt.vu/ aceitam-se sugestoes.


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2009 às 14:32)

kikofra disse:


> ja fiz a pagina inicial http://meteoportugal.pt.vu/ aceitam-se sugestoes.



a minha primeira sugestão era colocar o url correcto ou a pagina online


----------



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 14:35)

ops a mim aparece-me bem, vou tentar fazer logout do servidor e ver se há algum problema


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2009 às 14:36)

kikofra disse:


> ops a mim aparece-me bem, vou tentar fazer logout do servidor e ver se há algum problema



a ti aparece-te pois tens a pagina em cache no broswer


----------



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 14:38)

tenta aqui http://meteoportugal.netii.net/


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2009 às 14:42)

kikofra disse:


> tenta aqui http://meteoportugal.netii.net/



link quebrado


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2009 às 14:43)

kikofra disse:


> tenta aqui http://meteoportugal.netii.net/



A página está a ser verificada pelo servidor. Ou seja, demorará pelo menos duas horas a poder ser visualizada pelos utilizadores.


----------



## kikofra (2 Abr 2009 às 14:44)

bem agora vou ter de sair logo a noite vou tentar resolver o problema, obrigado pela ajuda que me tas a dar.


----------



## kikofra (3 Abr 2009 às 13:47)

Acho que ja esta online


----------



## kikofra (4 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

parece que ha um problema com a IE... alguem confirma?


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Abr 2009 às 20:45)

Apenas vejo o pano de fundo...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 20:50)

ac_cernax disse:


> Apenas vejo o pano de fundo...



Eu vejo o fundo e os links só que quando carrego neles aparece"URL not found".


----------



## kikofra (4 Abr 2009 às 23:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu vejo o fundo e os links só que quando carrego neles aparece"URL not found".



usas o firefox?

O url not found é porque as outras partes ainda nao estão feitas


----------



## thunderboy (4 Abr 2009 às 23:57)

kikofra disse:


> usas o firefox?
> 
> O url not found é porque as outras partes ainda nao estão feitas



Sim é o firefox.


----------

